# New TTRS 1/4m record



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Absolutely bouncing at the minute.

1/4m time smashed, I am over the moon. Details to follow when I get home but conditions were perfect, 5c and dry, not even a breeze


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice one, low 11s me thinks..
Steve


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Conditions did look excellent outside today alright.

Anything else of interest there today posting good times?


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Steve, It's on the right side of 11.5 anyway, my best 60ft to date with a 1.74

Conneem, there was a Pulsar GTIR running 11.7, he gave me a good go. He video'd my winning run and is going to post it up on YT later, will post my timeslip up when I get home.

122.3mph terminal too, couldn't believe it. Car was just alive today.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice one..when you said smashed..i suppose you are right as once you've got to the limit, tenths are big news.
Steve


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Okay, here goes...

1st run of the day was around 13:30, started off well at 11.68 @ 121.6mph (1.92 60ft) but struggled with the next 6 runs, the car was sliding all over the place in the first 60ft, the gearbox kept short shifting and this resulted in quite a few high 11/low 12secs passes with 2.0+ 60fts. I thought that was it, wasn't going to bother shedding any more rubber but I dropped the tyre pressures down to 28F/26R and then came a personal best of 11.657 @ 120.6mphwith a 1.86 60ft (previous best 11.658 @ 119.7mph) Lots of queuing traffic resulted in a bit of heatsoak and the next 2 runs were low 12's, once again sliding all over the shop with poor 60fts. Then it started getting quiet around 3pm, track shuts at 4 so off I went again. Looking at my terminal speeds I knew the car had more as they were 2mph up on what I have recorded in the past.

11.67 followed by an 11.97 and then an 11.70 and then all of a sudden the car just started gripping 

11.59 (1.88) @ 121.6
11.56 (1.86) @ 121.3
11.40 (1.78) @ 122.3

And then last run of the day *11.371 @ 122.3 (1.74) *

6 consecutive runs where the times kept improving, I went to line up again for a 7th to see if there was anymore but the buggers closed the track. Timeslips below....










I was over the moon when I went to see the results computer in the main office, my overall longterm aim was 11.49 and I pretty much smashed that today. 11.65 previous best down to 11.37 today is a big difference considering my terminals were up on average 2-3mph aswell.

Another 17 launches on the box today, I make that over 120 now and the gearbox and clutch are still going strong, My tyres have seen better days though, down to around 2mm tread on my PS2's, time for a change I think :lol:

I'll post the link to the Crail website and the YT video once they come online

Jonny, remember and update your table now :wink: Mitchy in No1, Jonny in No 2  :wink: (At least ill have the record for a month or 2 anyway :lol: )


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> Nice one..when you said smashed..i suppose you are right as once you've got to the limit, tenths are big news.
> Steve


Yep, 11.65 vs 11.37 is quite a big difference. Those unfamiliar with drag racing will just see a 0.28s difference and think its tiny but looking at the terminals shows the improvements.

11.65 @ 119.7
11.37 @ 122.3


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Mitchy said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one..when you said smashed..i suppose you are right as once you've got to the limit, tenths are big news.
> ...


Looks like that little tweak and bit of extra power up top you got the end of last year makes a good difference.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

conneem said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


Yep, definitely mate. I run it 2wks ago in poor weather conditions but this was the 1st time I have run it on a dry day since it was tweaked back in November.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Excellent results! Good work mate


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

Great result

did you vbox it ?

just wondered what your 0-100mph was.


----------



## R88PER (Jan 26, 2004)

Well done on your achievement.

I believe you left your trophy at the event


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

mrdemon said:


> Great result
> 
> did you vbox it ?
> 
> just wondered what your 0-100mph was.


Pretty much replicated my best vbox times out on the road mate, 3.3/7.5

R88PER, I'm a tight Jock, I brought the gold home of course :wink: ( I do feel privileged that this was your first contribution to the TT forum for over 8yrs :lol: )


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Mitchy will forever be known as 'Goldmember' from now on... :lol:


----------



## ved789 (Feb 8, 2007)

Freaken Well Done mate.
Awesome time


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Can't get my head round how a car with 420bhp weighing 1400kg can do a 11.37sec 1/4 mile  thats the times of a 550bhp manual car with the same weight! That stronic box must be magical  your terminal speeds are the same a mine with 500bhp!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It was quite breezy 100m away by the Forth


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Wallsendmag said:


> It was quite breezy 100m away by the Forth


Are you implying he had a significant tailwind pushing him along :wink: 
So there we have it, a good tail wind is worth .3 of a second on the 1/4m


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Quite an improvement!!.. Great results!

Need to get down to Pod for a comparison.. Or even GTI International this year??


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jamiekip said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > It was quite breezy 100m away by the Forth
> ...


It was a biting cold wind not sure how fast it was though certainly wasn't still


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

well done Mitchy,nice to see the car going so well.
Bald warm tyres will actually help,so don't rush to change them for the track. :wink:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

jamiekip said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > It was quite breezy 100m away by the Forth
> ...


Haha loving these conspiracy theories, mark quoting race fuel and the likes. (like I went down to MRC to be tuned for race fuel :roll: )

As to tail wind, not at Crail, always a head wind. The track faces the coast, the wind generally comes from out in, not in out. The conditions yesterday had no tail wind. There was a sidewind earlier on in the day and then completely calm later on. Wind conditions 100m away anyway :lol: you just need to look at all the times throughout the day. The range from 11.3 to 12.1. Kind of tells you wind was not a factor seeing as I normally average 11.7

The car did the times, simple as that. Too many RS owners talking but not walking.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Well Done mate as you know Im not one that is into timing and figures but sounds quick! like to see urs up against an APR tuned car with same gearbox, been testing an hybrid panamera over the weekend and for something that weighs 2.5 ton it handles like a little coupe! the 8 speed box is awesome but car needs some noise. Next up is the new 911 gen 3 for me!


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Mitchy said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag said:
> ...


Learn to have a sense of humour :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just have a look at the vegetation in the background :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wallsendmag said:


> Just have a look at the vegetation in the background :wink:


That vegetation was us trying to get back into our cars :lol: 
Well done on your times Mitchy  I used to race up there in karts and in all those years I think it was only tee shirt weather once  would say its just as bad as knockhill racing track 3 seasons in one day :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Excellent times. Well done


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

jonnyc said:


> Quite an improvement!!.. Great results!
> 
> Need to get down to Pod for a comparison.. Or even GTI International this year??


Will take a trip down to Pod at sometime, probably April/May time and I can meet up with you for a comparison. Doubtful for GTI, doesn't really interest me as there's nothing official about the 1/4m times from there, no 60ft or terminal speed info, I'd just aswell measure 402m down the side of my private mountain and time the run with a stopwatch :wink: Please, please when setting your 1/4m post BT conversion, do it at Pod or any one of the other 3 approved dragstips in the UK to give it some credibility :wink:

Just to quash any rumours about running the car on race fuel, I did ask Jonny in a PM mid week on what his thoughts and experiences were with it and the consensus was it was a waste of money without mapping and taking advantage of it. I can confirm no race fuel was used in my car. The 11.37sec run was always in the car, I knew it had more than 11.65. Looking back through my previous vbox charts of my 60/100 times and charting it for 1/4m, the graphs were telling me circa 11.4 was available. I just never got the right conditions or grip levels required to prove it. I was hoping for an 11.49 at best so was over the moon with the 11.37 time.

Will a completely stock turbo car run a 10.99? Who knows, but I still have the option of a race fuel map, sticky rubber, lightweight bits and full S2 hardware to find the 38 hundredths of a second required. There is certainly another tenth to be found in the 60ft time, Jonny can extract a 1.64, my best 1.74.

Anyway, it's a new benchmark set, Jonny will blow it out of the water with 600hp and a lightweight car, no doubts about it, but until then and until proven, 11.37 is known number 1 in the UK and afar  :wink:

Rob, just to put the record straight before you get a 2nd bee in your bonnet, my aim wasn't to be faster than you or anyone else, it never has been. Sure, it may come across that way with my never ending updates but how could it be with so little power or so little money put into the car? The guy with the deepest pockets is always going to win that battle. 
My aim was quite peculiar actually. I wanted to extract the very best out of the car with the least amount of horsepower I could get away with (hence minimal spending). Most people chase big horsepower figures, there's nothing quite like saying I have 500/600hp under my right foot, it sounds good down the pub doesnt it?

My car gets a lot of attention when its down at Crail, of my 7 or so visits, there has only been 1 occasion where there was a quicker accelerating car and that was an old R33 running 750hp. My TTRS has topped the leaderboard for the day in 6 of those 7 events and due to this, the car gets a lot of attention and a lot of questions asked. Most common question is about the power output and what modifications has it had. Most dont believe its running only 420hp, it happened again at the weekend there, ''it must be running what, about 550?'' It's actually very satisfying telling them its only pushing 420 but yet still recording these silly fast quarter mile times. Like Caney says on MRC's FB page, it defies physics, 1500kg+ with only 420hp running 11.3sec quarter mile times and achieving terminal speeds that are similar to what 500hp+ cars do. Sure, it's down to the transmission, it flatters the car, it flatters me as a driver but it isn't quite as simple as plant the foot, left foot off the brake. If you dont correct the amount of torque steer you get on some of the launches you would soon be sideways and into the barriers. There's manual shiftpoints which I often exploit, finding the best line, the best part for traction, which lane to go in, when to run and when not to run, fiddling about with tyre pressures, even the launch control can be manipulated to make it launch higher than 3200 by coming on/off quick, its possible to get it upto 3500-3700 by doing this.

I do get some stick from a few other RS owners but it doesnt bother me, bitch all you like. I'm pushing my car to its maximum, I'm continually driving down my times, I'm using the car for what it was designed for but most of all, I'm having fun in it and not doing anyone any harm.

10.99 here I come :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Can't wait for March 24 to see if I can get close to you in my old girl..
Steve


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> Can't wait for March 24 to see if I can get close to you in my old girl..
> Steve


Steve, apologies, wont make the event you're organising in March, got far too much on in March, wedding and stag take up 2 weekends. Missing the Marham event too


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait for March 24 to see if I can get close to you in my old girl..
> ...


Don't worry about it..I've got to try and better my NASP times from 2 years first, then I will be pushing her..
Mid 11 will do.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Ill be running at Pod for sure.. Its not a million miles from me any more and I do think, thats really the only REAL track in the UK.. Hence why I was saying it would be great to have you there at some point..

Well, if you make it into the 10's on OEM turbo.. I suppose ill have to try and drop into the 9's then hahahaha.. (can't see that happening)

As for GTI times VS Pod times.. I managed an 12.61 @ Pod in my ED30 and just a few months later I only managed an 12.79 at GTI.. GTI really isn't 'fast' as everyone seems to think it is..

In terms of fastest times..

Pod
York
GTI

(can't comment on Crail)

Certainly in my experience anyways..


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Haha, yeah no real chance of a 10sec pass for me either unless I start spending the cash and at this level it's the game of big spends vs diminishing returns, hundredths rather than tenths are hard to come across. I think that run was probably 99% of what my car has to offer. You're right, Pod is the daddy of tracks in the UK and I have raced there previously, it's just a bugger for me to get to these days, I just mentioned the GTI thing as its a temporary setup and its very useful to have both 60ft and terminal speed info. I'll certainly get down to Pod to see how the times compare, you know what they say, a tenth at the 60ft is 2/10 at the finish line so there may even be more in the tank, who knows?

If I had to guess I suspect your car will run somewhere between 10.4-10.7 @ 130-135. Big horsepower helps top end, you may not see any differences on your 60ft times or 0-60 times unless you run drag radials and strip out mega weight. However, if anyone can do it, you're certainly the best man for the job. A sub 3 sec 60 run would be 8)

Marham will be interesting, is it still likely your car will be up and running for that? Only 4wks or so now.

Appreciation from the local Bucky drinking brigade, haha, only in Scotland :lol:

FFW to 30secs or so, ''That's bike quick that fu**ing motor'' :lol: :lol:






Still hunting down the video for the 11.3sec run.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Captured the best run....






Top of the leaderboard....


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

bloody hell that really digs and goes on the launch,more like a car with 600bhp  seamless through the gears :mrgreen:


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

only 2 mph short of hitting 200 km/h in under 11.5 secs.
That's fast considering the minamal amount of tuning done.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Its the map.....


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

no diffent to my Revo map if you take away the DSG

And for short runs I could up my boost or add octain booster and up my timing, ideal for 1/4 mile
cannot do that with any other map.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Much difference mate.....much more torque and broader powerband...



mrdemon said:


> no diffent to my Revo map if you take away the DSG
> 
> And for short runs I could up my boost or add octain booster and up my timing, ideal for 1/4 mile
> cannot do that with any other map.


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

jonnyc said:


>


Part of the teritory for you ttrs lads :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

mrdemon said:


> no diffent to my Revo map if you take away the DSG
> 
> And for short runs I could up my boost or add octain booster and up my timing, ideal for 1/4 mile
> cannot do that with any other map.


Well...... Go and do it then and see what you get


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

Mule said:


> Much difference mate.....much more torque and broader powerband...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get mitchy to post his in gear vbox times and then look at mine


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Post it. I havent got them


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

caney said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > no diffent to my Revo map if you take away the DSG
> ...


Jonny was a Revo boy though and though, and all other maps sucked "that was his speel for the last 2 years"

The map cannot all of a sudden be crap, and the SPS is a great bit of kit.
What did Jonny do at GTi in the 1st year of having his TTRS  with REVO map and manual.

as for spending a day at the Pod, I would rather eat my own socks, it's not my idea of having a good time, and I don't own a burberry cap :wink:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

Mule said:


> Post it. I havent got them


when he has his manual with race exhaust, our times were within 1/100ths of each other all through the range.
maps are as good as the same for performace. in some places My times are faster in some places his were.

DSG is the key thing along with shorter ratio's not the map.

30-130 DSG is worth >1 second


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Mule said:


> Post it. I havent got them


From memory, Davids best 30-130 out on the open road is 12.7, mine in my manual car was 12.06 and I think Jamie got close with a 12.4. S-tronic, is worth a second or so over the manual, I took just over a second off that 12.06, with a PB of 11.01. Of course, it's a pretty pointless comparison really other than ''best recorded times''

I had race cat but David had intercooler, lightweight wheels and stickier rubber.

Jonny did post a good time at GTI 2010, however, looking around the web, you can pull up umpteen threads ref questioning of the timing equipment, (an even bigger can of worms) and hence why any times should come from an approved source rather than a man measuring 402m with his yard stick and timing the run with his wrist watch :wink:

There's no excuse for not visiting a drag strip, Crail for the Jocks, York for the northeners, Shakespeare and Santapod for midlands and South, anything else is about as much use as a vbox on the slopes of Ben Nevis, only an indication. Santapod offers excellent levels of grip, Jonnys car should really really shine there and all the best to him, he will smash that 11.37 by a long shot. I got enough stick on the forums about going to an approved source when I first released my vbox times from my manual car so it works both ways. I still havent matched my best on road run at Crail, looking at the vbox from Sunday, 60 was in 3.38 and 100 was in 7.57, that's a tenth and 2 tenths off my on road bests. Gradient, wind? Most probably, although if I can match 3.29 and 7.38 at Crail then I'm sure it would push me into the 11.2 region.

We will just go around in circles comparing the maps, each one of us have our own preference.

Anyway, Marham comes around in a few weeks, will be interesting to see the times. David, seeing as you are putting a lot of faith in your SPS, why not fill up with 109 race fuel and set boost and timing to 9? You should blitz everyone else [smiley=book2.gif]

http://www.aaoil.co.uk/racing-Racing-fuels-Unleaded

I think this is the next step for me, a race map for 105+ fuel, see if the guys at MRC can offer a switchable solution to allow me to run both. APR offer a race map with 450hp+ on tap so I dont see why not.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

mrdemon said:


> as for spending a day at the Pod, I would rather eat my own socks, it's not my idea of having a good time, and I don't own a burberry cap :wink:


sadly they don't do dragstrips for snobs lol,get your point though


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

caney said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > as for spending a day at the Pod, I would rather eat my own socks, it's not my idea of having a good time, and I don't own a burberry cap :wink:
> ...


they do it's called vmax, I can be found there  the 150-160mph entry limit keeps the corsa's away


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I doubt there will be a manual APR stage 1 car at 30-130 or a MRC stage 1 car

So on that note I think I will come last at the evert lol
most cars listed as going are blinged up, Ti exhaust, ITG, stage 2+ monsters, hybrids or Jonny 650BHp thing

If I don't come last with a stage one tune and stock exhaust, people are going to have to come up with good excuses :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

mrdemon said:


> I doubt there will be a manual APR stage 1 car at 30-130 or a MRC stage 1 car
> 
> So on that note I think I will come last at the evert lol
> most cars listed as going are blinged up, Ti exhaust, ITG, stage 2+ monsters, hybrids or Jonny 650BHp thing
> ...


Like your style :wink:

As to 1/4m events, haha, yeah you are right. Look at the video I posted earlier of the chap drinking a bottle of Buckfast in the back of an Impreza :lol: Not all chavs though, you do see some nice machinery sometimes.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Dont they allready???


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

David all you have done is blab on about expecting to be slowest on the day purely such that you will be able to go back an quote yourself 'if' your not.. Just give it a rest now please for the sake of everyone.

And please stop dragging me into your points that your always seemingly trying to make. I have never said that there is anything wrong with Revo software, just now there is a better option available and I chose to go that route. Is that fair enough?

Up until APR came along Revo was the best option available to me, switchable, fast etc etc..

It's not just me saying that either.. There is already the beginnings of a mass exodus to APR software from Revo. I count 6 TTRS' alone in the last 4 weeks along with a ton more 2.0T FSI maps too and everyone is saying the same thing.. If that's doesn't say something I don't know what does..


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

mrdemon said:


> I doubt there will be a manual APR stage 1 car at 30-130 or a MRC stage 1 car
> 
> So on that note I think I will come last at the evert lol
> most cars listed as going are blinged up, Ti exhaust, ITG, stage 2+ monsters, hybrids or Jonny 650BHp thing
> ...


There will be a S1 MRC S-Tronic at 30-130 that I know of.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

toot3954 said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt there will be a manual APR stage 1 car at 30-130 or a MRC stage 1 car
> ...


TTRS or TTS?


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

quote
"David all you have done is blab on about expecting to be slowest on the day purely such that you will be able to go back an quote yourself 'if' your not"

that is true  , it's not so much as me saying I will be the slowest as every one else telling me I will be the slowest.

but yes if some one is slower than me on the day, that's a whole 2012 worth of threads sitting there waiting to happen lol.

I think more intresting is what the extra ££ gets you in performance, will there be that big a gap, from stage 1 to stage 2+

as for 6 UK TTRS with APR already when it's not released yet seems high.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> TTRS or TTS?


RS


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

as for 6 UK TTRS with APR already when it's not released yet seems high.[/quote]

I emailed APR a few days ago on their uk site, had no response so had to gently remind them , they replied back but when I asked them where they would recommend going to get an APR map they drew a blank!

Jonny c I did message u on FB maybe u can enlighten me?


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

sounds about right 6 TTRS APR cars is funny


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

How do APR develop a map for the newer cars with the newTT/RS3 ECU and stronic ?
Surely they have no cars to test over long periods of time,and under hard conditions.
Mind you, the same could be said for REVO and MRC,unless they have newer cars testing everyday on the autobahns in Germany.
It's good to have opinions expressed on the forum about different maps,but there is far more to a map than just 0-60, 30-130 times
Plus ,don't compare in gear times, manual/Stronic. the Stronic has higher ratios above 3rd gear


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

In the video it looks like you removed the passenger seat. Is that true? What else did you do to gain some weightloss?


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

What had the Ferrari 430 had done to it?? 125mph seems pretty optimistic with a 12 second run..


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Joerek said:


> In the video it looks like you removed the passenger seat. Is that true? What else did you do to gain some weightloss?


Yes, you are right, front passenger seat removed = 30kg. Bits in the boot removed = 5kg.That's about as much you can take out the car, rear seats are a no no due to the side panelling so they remain in.

Car weight = 1500kg with 1/3 fuel, I'm 76kg so 1576 - 35kg, weight of car approx 1540kg

I have stock exhaust, intercooler, wheels, everything stock so havent shed any other weight. I ran the car at Crail with the seat in and recorded 11.69 and then 2 weeks later 11.65 so not a great deal of difference. Its removing weight from the wrong area to be honest, the front left is 106kg lighter than the front right which I suspect doesnt help with traction. Im not sure what the bias is on the engine weighting too, Im wondering if right front is designed heavy and left front is where it evens itself out with addition of driver weight. In the UK though where we sit on the right, lots of added weight over front right.

There are plenty of TTRS's out there running far lighter than I am, lightweight seats, exhausts, wheels, lighter brake parts, lighter drivers etc etc. 1540kg is heavy for such a small car.

Jonny, no idea what the F430 had as we ran on different days but he certainly has the power with a 125mph terminal, just not the traction/launch with the 12sec+ I'm pretty sure its the Scuderia model as he was supposed to be coming along the last time we had an outing but was called away last minute with work.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

jonnyc said:


> What had the Ferrari 430 had done to it?? 125mph seems pretty optimistic with a 12 second run..


It's about what Autozeitung got with the 430

0-200km/h 12,2s

http://www.einszweidrei.de/ferrari/ferr ... 2006-1.htm

took him quite a few runs to get down to that though so must have been a close to perfect launch.

http://www.crailraceway.co.uk/showdrag. ... 2011-11-13


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

2.09 60ft with LC and semi auto box but launching through the rears.

Not too bad, it's unusual for FWD or RWD cars to be sub 2sec 60ft's unless running with sticky rubber and stripped.


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Being a Scuderia would make sense.. There pretty fast to be honest!..


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Mitchy said:


> Yes, you are right, front passenger seat removed = 30kg. Bits in the boot removed = 5kg.That's about as much you can take out the car, rear seats are a no no due to the side panelling so they remain in.
> 
> Car weight = 1500kg with 1/3 fuel, I'm 76kg so 1576 - 35kg, weight of car approx 1540kg


Don't forget your CAT... must be worth a bag of sugar mate 

I feel for you though, temps are going up... so that PB run will need mod's to beat before next winter... and mod's means money [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

jamiekip said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you are right, front passenger seat removed = 30kg. Bits in the boot removed = 5kg.That's about as much you can take out the car, rear seats are a no no due to the side panelling so they remain in.
> ...


Haha, yep true, the Milltek bypass pipes save me around 3kg over the OEM pipes, the main cat not a lot.

I dont think my car has anything if at all much left in it now, probably running at 98-99% of what's available with my current map and hardware. Next step would be to stick some 109 race fuel in it but kind of stuck on that unless MRC can come up with a switching solution. I'd love to now see a 10.99, would be an achievement on a completely stock turbo but I sense that a big spend is required for that now.

Anyway, going through all my 1/4m times and 60ft's, summary below....

21st Aug 2011.....11.76 @ 118.4mph (1.80 60ft) (MRC S1 405-410bhp) (Full interior) (Dry)
04th Sept 2011....11.69 @ 118.7mph (1.76 60ft) (MRC S1 with full decat unadapted) (Full interior) (Dry)
17th Sept 2011....11.72 @ 119.4mph (1.83 60ft)(MRC S1 with full decat unadapted) (Front seat removed) (Dry)
30th Oct 2011....11.65 @ 119.7mph (1.81 60ft) (MRC S1 with full decat unadapted) (Front seat removed) (Dry)
5th Feb 2012....11.78 @ 119.7mph (1.91 60ft) (MRC S2 420-425bhp) (Front seat removed) (Icy, Damp)
19th Feb 2012....11.37 @ 122.3mph (1.74 60ft) (MRC S2 420-425bhp (Front seat removed) (Dry)

So disregarding the 5th Feb event due to the poor weather conditions, the above shows the difference the cat removal and S2 tweak made to both the ET and increase in terminal speed. Worth approx 4mph and 0.4secs on the 1/4m in comparison to my S1 map. (David, I hope you are reading, that cat definitely does restrict things :wink: )

I doubt there is anymore to go to be honest, perhaps a couple of hundredths, perhaps even an 11.2x run but pretty much maxed where I am now I think. I'll be very interested to see what 60fts Jonny manages. Jonny if you are reading, what were your 60fts at York with 6000 launch? Im sure you broke into the 1.6x region? I suspect your 60fts will probably remain very similar even with double the amount of power as you had back then?


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Mitchy.. The only 60ft times that I have ever recorded at a track was at York and was with stock software, exhaust and panel filter, and stock Conti tyres..

See that run below..










That was launching from around 3750rpm which is about right for those tyres..

On R888's, with all of the extra mods I had at GTI both years I expect that my 60ft times were in the 1.4's easily.. And at Pod with proper grippy Track too.. I'm hoping to drop into 1.3's..

Like I have said.. S-Tronic makes it 'easy' to go run a mega time but its no match for a manual in the launch stakes.. And with WOT Box and flat shifting, there is very little difference on the change either..


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

If memory serves me right Jonny, I think that was a 6000rpm launch. I remember you done a series of tests testing it in 500rpm increments all the way upto 6000. I'll see if I can dig the thread out. 1.4 seems insane, that's what the 8-9sec GTR's are doing. The more standard sub 700hp GTR's are around the same 1.7 from what I can gather.

That 1.74 launch above showed 3.38s on my vbox to 60 so not sure how far its possible to drop down. Will certainly be interested to see your 60fts and how well you are doing on launch 

Yep, you're right, you have far more control over your launch, I'm stuck at 3200-3500. Probably for the best really, not sure how much more this DSG box will take.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Yep, both wrong mate, appears your 1.67 was with a 5000rpm launch...

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=172667



jonnyc said:


> Hey!
> 
> So just had the second day at York Raceway doing some 1/4 mile runs and it went very well!!
> 
> ...


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Ahh there you go then.. Thank god for writing things down.. My memory isn't exactly legendary..

Either way I'll be as interested as you to find out what the 60ft times look like..


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1n6gTQT4 ... odN4mSTOqn
Here one of the lads in Germany, still manages a good 0-100 km/h in damp conditions,releasing the brake at lower revs than the 3500 rpm LC.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

A friend of mine Mark Gunns does 1.6 sec 60fts in his Corrado,0-60 2.65 secs,1/4 mile [email protected] 1.3sec 60fts?


----------

